# Sounds of the 50s



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope the following links bring back memories.

As far as I'm concerned, the one with the most evocative memories is in the first link. “Lillibullero” came before the news on the BBC World Service; the Beeb knew it as "Lily". Many of us will have tuned this in and piped it round the ship's PA. It also conjures up images of tea planters in remote parts of India listening through the static via their Dynatron receivers. I believe that all British embassies had a Dynatron … they were supposed to be the cream of the broadcast receivers. When I made my first crystal set, the station at Crowborough came piling in with the BBC European Service and they also played “Lily”. 

www.orbem.co.uk/grams/grams_6.htm

www.orbem.co.uk/grams/grams_5.htm

W


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Real nostalgia there. Thank you for those links.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Real Nostalgia - thanks for posting.
Happy days
gwzm


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I remember it well...they still used it in the early 80s.

When I was in Nivosa/VJNV (Shell VLCC on the Gulf Run during the Iran/Iraq war) I used to record "Seven Seas" (the MN program) and play it in the bars later...


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Troppo said:


> I remember it well...they still used it in the early 80s.
> 
> When I was in Nivosa/VJNV (Shell VLCC on the Gulf Run during the Iran/Iraq war) I used to record "Seven Seas" (the MN program) and play it in the bars later...


I know the tune... "This is London." (music) pip pip pip pip peeep "The news, read by..."


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Lillibulero has quite a long and interesting history:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lillibullero

Brian


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

It was played on practically every newsreel during and after WW2.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for that one! Played them all and remembered![=P]


----------



## kenharrow (Mar 27, 2008)

Fantastic! brings back the memories but makes one realise how old we are! Thanks for the post.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

At least they haven't stopped "sailing bye" ( yet).


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Brings back memories of Sunday dinner times with Family Favourites, the Navy Lark, Take it From Here, the Goon Show, the Clitheroe Kid, Round the Horne and many others ...

(Jester)


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

That was played at the beginning of one wartime programme, with the introduction "Into Battle, the Fighting Spirit of Britain." There was also a popular piece, of the same name, played to a slow dance tempo.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

..... and the news is read by Roderick Orange.........


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> ..... and the news is read by Roderick Orange.........


Alvar Liddell was one of two newsreaders that I remember.

Some school kids were told to write down the names of BBC newsreaders and one wrote AL Barley Dell. True story.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

remember it well the 6 o clock news broadcast on my shortwave eddystone


----------

